# 87 mongoose decade education



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2020)

Desirable? New to bmx but love the 80s paint schemes lol. Would this be worth 200 bucks?



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## highship (Nov 29, 2020)

Worth way more than 200.
That is the exact bike I had as a kid! I'd love to get my hands on it!


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes,nice bike and looks all original.cant loose at 200 bucks.its easily worth 500 plus.probably more.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

Easily $500, love the mags


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 29, 2020)

Definitely!


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2020)

highship said:


> Worth way more than 200.
> That is the exact bike I had as a kid! I'd love to get my hands on it!



If I get it Ill reach out to you

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## highship (Dec 6, 2020)

So did you get it?


----------



## JLF (Dec 6, 2020)

If it was a Decade Pro, I can’t quite tell from the photo, it would be a full chrome moly frame and the most valuable variation of this model of freestyle BMX bike by Mongoose.


----------

